# NVA - Nova Minerals



## Captain_Chaza (31 March 2007)

Could the QUR be finding some wind
At last?
Turnover is improving

Could be worth a shot in the Competition I think

Fortune often favours the Brave

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 April 2007)

Here Comes the Wind

Patience is Everything

Salute and Gods' Speed to all onboard


----------



## surfingman (4 April 2007)

The sellers are very limited now 400 000 in total, i don't hold these shares but think they may have some upside on the short term with volume. Volume is very possible because of the U prospects in the way of a possible granting of further acreage in very near future, but with the limited cash at hand i cant see them moving to far forward long term or to drilling these projects without a share placement or JV.

Shares outstanding  310,597,528

Options over 140 000 000 ex .10 cents

Total current assets $671, 000
with only $127, 000 of that cash


----------



## julles (4 April 2007)

Your Charting ability never ceases to amaze me Captain.   Humbly your


----------



## surfingman (4 April 2007)

julles said:


> Your Charting ability never ceases to amaze me Captain.   Humbly your




lol thats mine   pretty bad I know, just showing the chart, should have taken off the lines I was playing with.


----------



## julles (4 April 2007)

Well a chart is a chart Surfingman,  I was actually referring to the fact that the Captain picked this one for the April comp and if I know him it would have been based on charting alone.    

And it is up!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (4 April 2007)

Thanks for those kind words Julles (Aka Braveheart)

You have indeed always been my Good Luck Charm Braveheart as we sailed  the High and Low seas of the ASX over the last 4 years
Sometimes she has been kind and Sometimes she has been down right merciless

Such is Life at Sea I guess?

It seems like it might take us a couple of attempts to get through that cold front at ~0.051
But Heck! 
We are in no hurry
We have plenty of food, water and Rum/Bundy onboard
and your favourite energy food
Chocolate bars!
and mine
Burgers and Chips

Fear not Brave and Loyal Sea-Cadet-Officer Braveheart
(and Ample Cook)
Those Greedy Landlabbers are only trying to scare us off before it gets serious
Little do they know I have pulled out all the stops 

It is all or nothing for us Braveheart 
when you consider our fine spread of sails 
(ie: Sound Money Management Skills)

Salute and Gods' Speed

PS Thanks Julles for refering me to this site
I have always had great Fun sailing the ASX with you onboard and I must say 
The food has always been ample


----------



## rederob (4 April 2007)

True to form Charlie.
The champion of charting and TA, with yet another fine example for readers to observe.
For those who missed the technical clues you based this forecast on you, Charlie, might want to add something.
I will simply review the Tarot and chicken entrails for more clues.
Perhaps the mere thought of a uranium find has excited the markets to yet more action among the penny dreadfuls.
Enjoy the sailing.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (5 April 2007)

Crikey Braveheart!
Was that you?
It wasn't me!
What's your take on that ~$1,000,000 manoeuvre and then the cover-up???

Salute and have a safe and happy Easter break


----------



## julles (8 April 2007)

T'wasn't me Cap,  I wish! 

 I wasn't watching close enough to know, but it looks like a dump on the charts. Vre? early Days?  It's on my watch list.

 I will continue to watch with interest.  Have a look at Dgr and Hdn I hold both at the moment and expect both to go up.  Please feel free to comment.

Happy Easter to you and yours and all out there in ASF land!


----------



## sleeper88 (10 April 2007)

very fishy indeed..someone out there has info..32 million volume in 15 mins


----------



## Captain_Chaza (10 April 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Crikey Braveheart!
> Was that you?
> It wasn't me!
> What's your take on that ~$1,000,000 manoeuvre and then the cover-up???
> ...




Crikey Braveheart!
That $1,000,000 Man of the Sea struck again at dawn on the open
he now has $2,000,000 worth 
+ or - a few pennies to scare off the gutless landlubbers

Seems like I'm in for a long term haul
I have set the widest stops you have ever seen
(the 20 day PSAR)
I have also set a 9 EMA just to see how she goes?

That's what I call  "Going for Broke" with an Ounce of Safety

That's great going with your your Tanden spread DGR and HDN
You are unbelievable !

I am so very very proud of you!
XOXOX
XOXO
XOX
XO
X

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## julles (11 April 2007)

Speeding ticket where Mr Gutnick discloses that a company he happens to be Director of has sold a large parcel of Quantam shares.

 Announcement to follow shortly.

Question is to whom did he sell them too??


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 April 2007)

Ahoy Braveheart 

That was not really Plain Sailing today 
Was it?
I knew they would try to scare me off
Thank God  I sail for broke with these little pink sheets 

I am hoping this yet to be named $2,000,000 buyer is a Man of the Sea like us
It could really get exciting if he were?

A frienldy Takeover perhaps by a seaman of the Highest Calibre would be nice ?

Probably just wishfull thinking I guess

Don't you just hate thinking?

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## nioka (4 March 2011)

A long time between posts on QUR. I'm always looking for the one that is down but not out and may just come home with the bacon. I've decided to put a few of these in the bottom drawer. It is no good looking in the top 200 for that lottery winner. Very few in that class will double during the next year. Most will just hold their value plus give a little more than bank interest in return because they have little risk and the price is calculated at their value in most cases.

So into the penny stocks. Most penny stocks are actually penny stocks because they have spent all their foundation capital plus more getting there. It is necessary to see if they have actually got some value for the money they have spent in the form of something that could pay off big time.

Maybe QUR is one of these. Mainly a uranium explorer but maybe about to find a rare earth deposit that could be the company maker. It has a neighbour in NTU that has just changed its name from Northern Uranium to Northern Resources and changed its key focus from uranium to rare earths. Lynas has taken a respectable holding in NTU and that is an indication to me that it has prospects. The stock market also thinks the same. I bought 200,000 NTU @5c a few months ago today they are 71c. 

Some of the NTU speculation is starting to rub off onto QUR. I'm taking the hint and getting in. Now this is a spec and nobody should invest in this type of stock with money that they can't afford to lose. DYOR.ld:


----------



## tradefill (17 March 2011)

nioka said:


> A long time between posts on QUR. I'm always looking for the one that is down but not out and may just come home with the bacon. I've decided to put a few of these in the bottom drawer. It is no good looking in the top 200 for that lottery winner. Very few in that class will double during the next year. Most will just hold their value plus give a little more than bank interest in return because they have little risk and the price is calculated at their value in most cases.
> 
> So into the penny stocks. Most penny stocks are actually penny stocks because they have spent all their foundation capital plus more getting there. It is necessary to see if they have actually got some value for the money they have spent in the form of something that could pay off big time.
> 
> ...




Wow, your right. Last post before yours was back in 07. Clearly no interest in it at the moment, very low volumes traded. Do you worry about these low volumes? Does it just mean that it will be highly volatile? Interesting about ntu being qur's neighbour, could definately rub off. Definatley a risk but seem to be a big upside to...


----------



## tradefill (17 March 2011)

also looking at the chart seems to be in a steady down trend, more supply than demand. Nioka, are you just sitting on it waiting for them to find a nice reserve?


----------



## nioka (17 March 2011)

tradefill said:


> also looking at the chart seems to be in a steady down trend, more supply than demand. Nioka, are you just sitting on it waiting for them to find a nice reserve?




Just sitting on this one for now, it is much a spec. It is in an area where there are some interesting finds of rare earths and has rare earth possibilities.I've done well with LYC getting in near the bottom, then with NTU the same story. At current price for QUR a couple of hundred thousand shares put away for a year have the potential for high yield if they come up with a rare earth deposit that contains the heavy rare earths that are indicated for the area.

Not one to bet your socks on. Prospecting stocks always have a steady downtrend as they are not earning and slowly run down cash reserves. They need to discover paydirt before they run out completely. That is why they are speculative.

I work on the basis of investing 20% of profit from any spec that pays off into more spec stocks in the same field.

DYOR. It doesn't always work out.


----------



## tradefill (17 March 2011)

nioka said:


> Just sitting on this one for now, it is much a spec. It is in an area where there are some interesting finds of rare earths and has rare earth possibilities.I've done well with LYC getting in near the bottom, then with NTU the same story. At current price for QUR a couple of hundred thousand shares put away for a year have the potential for high yield if they come up with a rare earth deposit that contains the heavy rare earths that are indicated for the area.
> 
> Not one to bet your socks on. Prospecting stocks always have a steady downtrend as they are not earning and slowly run down cash reserves. They need to discover paydirt before they run out completely. That is why they are speculative.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the detailed reply/ explanation. Really appreciate it mate! Thanks for the explanation on the downtrend, seems so obvious now that you've told me. Might not be bad grabbing a few 100k and hoping for the best.


----------



## nioka (14 April 2011)

nioka said:


> A long time between posts on QUR. I'm always looking for the one that is down but not out and may just come home with the bacon. I've decided to put a few of these in the bottom drawer. It is no good looking in the top 200 for that lottery winner. Very few in that class will double during the next year. Most will just hold their value plus give a little more than bank interest in return because they have little risk and the price is calculated at their value in most cases.
> 
> So into the penny stocks. Most penny stocks are actually penny stocks because they have spent all their foundation capital plus more getting there. It is necessary to see if they have actually got some value for the money they have spent in the form of something that could pay off big time.
> 
> ...




Anyone follow me on this?. Up 33.33% today on no news. Bots buying up so someone is interested. NTU, its neighbour continues its march towards $1. Some of this must rub off on to QUR. Still a spec but for those that can afford the risk it must be one worth looking at.


----------



## cranium (14 April 2011)

nioka said:


> Anyone follow me on this?. Up 33.33% today on no news. Bots buying up so someone is interested. NTU, its neighbour continues its march towards $1. Some of this must rub off on to QUR. Still a spec but for those that can afford the risk it must be one worth looking at.




Yes, I did Nioka! just saw the rise today. I only put a little amount in as I thought Id better be prepared in case I lost the lot. As always following your forum posts around the place has led me to some nice gains.


----------



## J&M (14 April 2011)

Yep I jumped on this for a very small amount of money 
just punt really

Wish I had backed it for more but funds are tight right now 
may have to sell something else 

James


----------



## cranium (29 April 2011)

New quarterly report out. 
I may be too impatient, keep waiting for some miracle results to give me a lovely windfall and just keep getting more good ole practical plans to test and sample, test and sample..... 

I am not sure how to interpret their comments re the Gardner area that they are postponing drill testing for REE until they have more accurately defined targets for REE mineralisation.  
Does anyone think some of the initial results REE they are getting are not so good hence the postponing to "define targets" and then trying to talk up the gold and uranium prospects again? Or maybe due to low cash they have to really make sure they have the sites and goals they want to drill and test for right on so the drilling money not wasted?
Anyone who someone who knows something about mining companies in the exploration phase (as opposed to me ) that would like to comment on the report? Is the low cash on hand a problem?


----------



## nioka (29 April 2011)

QUR has a chairman that will not throw money around without good reason. The cash burn is low and I would expect him to keep it that way. It looks as though the preliminary work hasn't yet defined the best targets to drill. The results appear good and they seem to taken from more than just rock chips. They seem prove the initial rock chip samples as indicating a definite prospect.  Still a spec but at the price still a good spec in my opinion. Not one to bet the house on.


----------



## nioka (19 May 2011)

QUR still treading water.I haven't given up on this one yet. I'm sure they are still trying to prove to the investing world that they really do have rare earth potential. Without a lot of cash to throw around they will be slow to get the results. While they say they are still looking I'll be still holding. At least with the SP at 1c the shares can't get much lower.


----------



## nioka (28 July 2011)

Well the SP could get lower than the 1c and they did. However they are battling to return to the 1c mark probably riding on the back of the NTU drilling results. NTU has made good ground so I am looking for the nearology effect that should benefit QUR. I'm also looking for their next report that should come out any day now.


----------



## basilio (24 November 2015)

There is new life at QUR.

It has lost it's mining focus and is in the process of purchasing an Israel IT company LogiTag. The product is electronic tags that can be applied and used across a complete range of products.
http://logi-tag.com/ 

Already seen a big jump  in SP after consolidation of the share register.

Certainly worth a closer look.




> Quantum Resources (QUR) is further advanced in its planned acquisition of Israel based LogiTag Systems, a cloud software inventory management developer. Earlier this month, Melbourne-based Quantum announced it would exit the resources sector to acquire LogiTag and its proprietary technology that automates and integrates the inventory management and supply chain system.
> 
> Focus for the cloud-based system, along with associated hardware, is the U.S. healthcare market and the global medical device manufacturer market.
> 
> ...



From Proactive investors


----------



## greggles (27 November 2017)

QUR on the move today after announcing that "_it has entered into a strategic Memorandum of Understanding with Far Resources under which the two parties have agreed to work together and collaborate in assessing the synergies between the companies neighbouring lithium projects; and the possible development of the Manitoba region whether by joint venture or other._"

The news seems to have stimulated a lot of buying. Quantum Resources currently up 92.86% to 2.7c on turnover of more than 230 million shares.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2017)

Lithium reaching fever pitch quickly. Too many to invest in so just have to pick the best I suppose.


----------



## Caveman 28 (30 November 2017)

Keep an eye on QUR when it comes out of a trading halt!


----------



## Caveman 28 (4 December 2017)

3.5 to HOD 4.7  is great in my books!  Show me the money!!


----------



## System (15 December 2017)

On December 15th, 2017, Quantum Resources Limited (QUR) changed its name and ASX code to Nova Minerals Limited (NVA).


----------



## Caveman 28 (15 December 2017)

Hope they change the code in the share competition as QUR is third at the moment


----------



## Joe Blow (15 December 2017)

Caveman 28 said:


> Hope they change the code in the share competition as QUR is third at the moment



This has now been updated.


----------



## explod (29 February 2020)

My entry for the March competition is mainly on recent action and the drop in selling yesterday when other gold stocks were hit bad. 

I'm also of the view that the high Aussie gold price will soon hit market sentiment and our emerging goldies will be a place to divert cash. IMHO


----------



## greggles (18 November 2020)

NVA up from 5c to 21c in the last two and a half months. Today it has moved up from 18c to 21c on increasing volume and is looking like a potential breakout.

Here are the highlights from their Quarterly Activities Report announced on 26 October:






Assay results from Estelle aren't far away so news flow should be good in the near future. Watching for a high volume break over 21c.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 January 2021)

_*Thompson Brothers Lithium Project *

As resulted in depressed lithium prices and a continued slowdown in the lithium market, we have maintained the Thompson Brothers Lithium Project to be development ready in anticipation of the electric car revolution..... Our 74% owned subsidiary, Snow Lake Resources, therefore has a strong interest in proceeding with a listing process._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 September 2021)

NVA is raising capital .....  $15 million, upsized from an initial $10M, at 11c a share. Nova was trading at 14.5c on Friday.

The flagship asset for Nova is its Estelle *Gold *Project in Alaska,  where recent drilling has returned results strong enough to start the pre-feasibility study.

The company also owns a controlling  stake in Snow Lake Resources, a *lithium *project, which has filed for an  initial public offering in the United States valuing it at about $US120  million.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

Holy cow Batman!


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

I was going to go into the re-open auction but it was going to open up 50% and I thought, hmm, maybe too late to play this. 

Still, that intersection is the best single hole I have seen in any gold deposit.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

This hasn't taken it to all time highs so there might be some more to make from this. I've got no idea what they've really got and why it exploded last year. I guess it's this project and they got some similar results out. Wish I had have seen this earlier... Off the radar.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

Ended up 72% so could have bought on open and made 20% + by EOD. Quite extraordinary really. Still can't believe that drill hole.


----------



## waterbottle (11 October 2021)

@kennas what made that drill hole so spectacular (asking as someone who knows nothing about gold miners)?


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

waterbottle said:


> @kennas what made that drill hole so spectacular (asking as someone who knows nothing about gold miners)?




400m @ 3.5g/t is out of the park. 100m+ @ 10g/t is almost unheard of. I haven't seen those widths with those grades on anything before. There's longer with lower grade and shorter with much higher grade, but not combined like this one.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2021)

So, that incredible intersection above was from a prospect called RPM on their larger Estelle property which is yet to be JORC'd with an inferred MRE due to come out before the end of the year. More assays are due shortly to see if this type of ore is widespread. This is seperate to their already JORC'd 4.7m Oz Au at their main deposit called Korbel Main. It's a porphyry, low grade, bulk tonnage. So, these guys actually have something. MC from memory was around $300m, so this has potential to be a fundamental game changer for their overall holdings.

What I question about the company is that they have investments in other things like lithium (OK) and own a helicopter company. WTF is a mineral explorer doing owning 10% of a helicopter company? When I first saw that it really turned me off. Get some focus people. But, you just can't ignore 400m @ 3.5% Au...

Now, chart wise, I think @tech/a might be interested in what's unfolding here. I think he likes breakouts with a couple of inside days and volume decreasing. Looks like a good set up.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

waterbottle said:


> @kennas what made that drill hole so spectacular (asking as someone who knows nothing about gold miners)?




waterbottle, here's an example of some drill results to compare to the hole that NVA announced previously.

GMD's 'outstanding' and 'bonanza' results are 44m @ 3.5g/t with 10m @ 10g/t.

NVA's intersection was 400m @ 3.5 g/t and 130m @ 10g/t.








NVA:


----------



## tech/a (14 October 2021)

Bit of a wait and see at the moment.
The huge gap up reflects more about liquidity.
Buyers chasing supply. It is interesting.


----------



## tech/a (14 October 2021)

Testing the recent high this morning on Low Volume.
I suspect more consolidation. The almost 100% rise
3 days ago is still in control but I note very heavy 
supply coming in quickly. Not convinced.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

tech/a said:


> Testing the recent high this morning on Low Volume.
> I suspect more consolidation. The almost 100% rise
> 3 days ago is still in control but I note very heavy
> supply coming in quickly. Not convinced.




Watching the pre-open there were a lot of willing sellers lining up.


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2021)

OK, this intersection is not so off the charts, but it's still very good, from surface. These are excellent porphyry grades. 

However, does make me wonder whether hole 005 was a fluke, or someone sprinkled some yellow dust on it... 

They haven't done that much drilling at RPM but say they have sufficient to put together an MRE. Take note LCL!


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2021)

Initial Inferred MRE out for RPM and it's a good start.

But, as far as I can tell they've put this together based on seven (7!) holes. They do things a bit more efficiently up there in Alaska.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 November 2021)

Was just randomly looking at charts and this one looks interesting.
Was thinking it might try to trade in the price range of that last huge volume gap up bar? (15c - 20c)
Or test a new low...


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2021)

Australian's will scoff at the grades, especially the cut-off they've used, but that's a lot of gold for an explorer. Just got to get your head around porphyry systems. MC under $200m.


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

This turkey is still in the dog house considering it's got almost 10m ounces and it's MC is just $200m. So, they're trading at $50 an ounce. Back of the envelope calcs you normally look at somewhere between $100 and $200 an ounce depending on deposit and location. 

It must be some of the low grades, even for a porphyry and it's Alaska, even though there's some elephants nearby. 

I'm still puzzled by those hits at RPM. 400m@3.5g/t? That's 1400 gram meters gold.  100 g/m is outstanding. 

The MD is an enthusiastic chap.


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2022)

Some more exceptional results about to drop from RPM. Like a lot of explorers seems to have found a floor in June.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2022)

Results out and they are outstanding. I think this is unloved due to the low grade of the larger main deposit which is even low grade for a porphyry. But this RPM deposit seems to have scale and grade. Possibly it's location is a turn off too.


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2022)

This RPM deposit is quite spectacular.


----------



## OBull7 (11 November 2022)

Bumping up this thread. New ASF user, long time NVA holder. Considering the level of discussion of NVA in other forums thought it would be worth seeing if the quality was better in here in the lead up to the AGM.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2022)

OBull7 said:


> Bumping up this thread. New ASF user, long time NVA holder. Considering the level of discussion of NVA in other forums thought it would be worth seeing if the quality was better in here in the lead up to the AGM.




I think the lack of interest and support generally for NVA is the location and the grade of the Estelle deposit which is misunderstood to Australian investors. But, when you add in the scale and incredible grades at RPM it should be trading at a much higher valuation, IMO. It's also been held back by a flight away from gold explorers to other more sexy metals like lithium or crypto. That might be just shifting slightly.


----------



## OBull7 (11 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> I think the lack of interest and support generally for NVA is the location and the grade of the Estelle deposit which is misunderstood to Australian investors. But, when you add in the scale and incredible grades at RPM it should be trading at a much higher valuation, IMO. It's also been held back by a flight away from gold explorers to other more sexy metals like lithium or crypto. That might be just shifting slightly.



I hope its shifting. Maybe our own shift away from Snow Lake could be in order! Looking forward to some clarity on this at the AGM as the sell down to free up cash for Estelle IMO has been a move in the right direction. LITM has been a pretty poor lithium stock but it looks like momentum has changed and is trending up. If it keeps this up until our shares are out of escrow in March that would be a good outcome.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2022)

OBull7 said:


> I hope its shifting. Maybe our own shift away from Snow Lake could be in order! Looking forward to some clarity on this at the AGM as the sell down to free up cash for Estelle IMO has been a move in the right direction. LITM has been a pretty poor lithium stock but it looks like momentum has changed and is trending up. If it keeps this up until our shares are out of escrow in March that would be a good outcome.



The potential capex of Estelle is going to scare the crap out of people. The IRR will be very low %. But if they do a starter pit at RPM that might fund capex up north. I think it requires a major with multi ore body experience to take forward. Any of the top 10.


----------



## OBull7 (11 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> The potential capex of Estelle is going to scare the crap out of people. The IRR will be very low %. But if they do a starter pit at RPM that might fund capex up north. I think it requires a major with multi ore body experience to take forward. Any of the top 10.



Are you suggesting current management couldn't get it going?


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2022)

OBull7 said:


> Are you suggesting current management couldn't get it going?




Has any of the management taken a discovery to production and managed it? I'm not sure. The CEO is a geologist and I think their talent is in finding valuable dirt and then handing it over to a manager with deep pockets. That doesn't mean that this shouldn't do well. But, from what I know of the team, their plan will be to shore up the resource, do the feasibility studies to make it seem like it's valuable, and then sell it off. That's a standard plan for a company run by geologists.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 November 2022)

Nova in Trading Halt, looking tor raise capital for its Alaska project, for drilling, environmental and metallurgical studies, working capital.

It is structured as a placement for $20 million priced at 70¢ a share, plus some options.


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Nova in Trading Halt, looking tor raise capital for its Alaska project, for drilling, environmental and metallurgical studies, working capital.
> 
> It is structured as a placement for $20 million priced at 70¢ a share, plus some options.




70c, geesh. Last traded at .83. Was down at .60 last month, so maybe not that bad.


----------



## OBull7 (19 November 2022)

Jury is out for me, seems a fair bit of a discount. Unfortunately for longterm holders, its hard to forget the past and this doesn't suggest management care about the broader interest. At some point we need to stop drilling and get things going.


----------

